# A good smoking & brewing weekend



## coyote-1 (May 11, 2011)

Took a day off from work Friday. Spent it smoking and brewing! Smoked 6 racks of babybacks and a brisket on the CGSP, roti-smoked two chickens on the Weber kettle, racked the previous weekend's brew (a reddish ale) to secondary, and brewed a brown ale. Those will join the 12 minikegs and @ 70 bottles of previous homebrew waiting to be consumed. On Sunday I vacu-sealed all the smoked meat we didn't finish.

So my basement has a freezer full of smoke and a room full of beer.

Life is good.  :)


----------



## DanMcG (May 11, 2011)

Sounds sweet Brad, but we need some Q-view and b-view!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2011)




----------



## eppo (May 16, 2011)

I kegged a centennial blonde yesterday, waiting til I have a minute to bottle the remaining 5.
I'm off this week and the weather is going to be rainy, should I just smoke anyway?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyweed (May 16, 2011)

sounds awesome man

I just kegged a Cherry Wheat that I got from Indianapolis brewing co....it is THE best cherry wheat I have ever tried.

I got a strawberry mead in the making, as well as a Hard Cider.  another few weeks until keg time for those.


----------



## coyote-1 (May 16, 2011)

I'm gonna dry-hop the batch in secondary tomorrow, and minikeg/bottle it on the weekend.


----------



## coyote-1 (May 25, 2011)

Two smokers going simultaneously. Steve Raichlen ain't got nothing on me!  lol







Ribs smoking along:







Two birds on the Weber kettle rotisserie, maple log on left side:


----------



## alelover (May 26, 2011)

What? No pix of the brewing? No pics of the finished product? Did the rotisserie come with the Weber or is it an add-on? I love roto chicken and with the smoke it must be awesome. Sure looks it.


----------



## rbranstner (May 26, 2011)

I love brewing and smoking. I love that Weber rotisserie. Wonder  if one of those would fit on  my UDS?


----------



## coyote-1 (May 26, 2011)

alelover said:


> What? No pix of the brewing? No pics of the finished product? Did the rotisserie come with the Weber or is it an add-on? I love roto chicken and with the smoke it must be awesome. Sure looks it.


The rotisserie is an add-on. And yeah, those birds are awesome. Somewhere between grilled and smoked; the smoke is not quite as intense because it's on at @ 325 instead of 225. But the skin comes out better on the roti.


----------



## alelover (May 26, 2011)

LOL. Not too exciting I guess. I wonder if I could rig a roto on my Char-Griller?


----------



## coyote-1 (May 26, 2011)

alelover said:


> LOL. Not too exciting I guess. I wonder if I could rig a roto on my Char-Griller?




Indeed you can! There's a 'knockout'' on the CharGriller specifically for a rotisserie, and they make a kit for it.


----------



## exhaustedspark (May 26, 2011)

When doing your beer was that you that you that smoked the grain. And if so how did it turn out??


----------



## capt kirkles (Jun 4, 2011)

Great to see brewers here as well.  I'll be doing my first smoke next week along with the annual Watermelon Wheat.  Cayote, do you like that smoker?  I'm thinking of getting that one for my father-in-law.  He's currently using the cheap webber bullet.


----------



## coyote-1 (Jun 6, 2011)

I presume you are asking about the CharGriller....  The Weber Bullet is a good smoker. As long as you are attentive, you can turn out great product. What the side firebox smokers do is make process maintenance easier. If that's something the man seeks, then the CharGriller is a great inexpensive smoker.


Capt KiRkLeS said:


> Great to see brewers here as well.  I'll be doing my first smoke next week along with the annual Watermelon Wheat.  Cayote, do you like that smoker?  I'm thinking of getting that one for my father-in-law.  He's currently using the cheap webber bullet.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 6, 2011)

coyote-1 said:


> MAN what a tough crowd  lol
> 
> Nah, no pix of the brewing. How exciting can a pic of an Ale Pail be?


We have a saying around here...


----------



## coyote-1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Can't believe this thread remains on page one! It's been awhile since I posted.... been brewing every two weeks on average, so much so that I had to change to bulk ingredient purchases  :)  And when that happens, I see it's easy to settle into one recipe for awhile. My last many batches have all been variants on IPA using Chinook and Cascade hops. And they are coming out uniformly good, with high enough alcohol and hop content to be able to age for months and only get better in that time.

Also smoked some ribs on Saturday morning for a party Saturday evening. The ribs were supposed to be coordinated with the corn and smoked beans that were waiting inside, but the people descended on me out in the yard.... six racks of ribs disappeared as fast as I could cut 'em.


----------

